# Memphis is May



## Bobberqer (Mar 21, 2008)

anyone going, competing???


----------



## woodman3222 (Mar 21, 2008)

I will be going down to MIM. Part of the Crosstown Neighborhood Association.

http://www.crosstowncookers.org


----------



## Finney (Mar 21, 2008)

woodman3222 said:
			
		

> I will be going down to MIM. Part of the Crosstown Neighborhood Association.
> 
> http://www.crosstowncookers.org



Woodman3222, you might want to have the person incharge of your site fix the spelling for "shoulder" in the trophies and placing section.

Looks like fun...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 21, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> anyone going, competing???


Mud hole in May you mean?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 22, 2008)

Memphis In Mud is how the locals refer to it. Never fails to get a deluge.  If you're lucky you might be treated to a tornado or two.  I know a few years ago they evacuated the park where the contest is held but several of the hardcore barbecuers refused to leave.

It's a great time and I higly recommend it.  Supposedly you can call ahead locally and they'll try to hook you up with a team from your area.
Everything there is a private party.  I was able to talk my way into an invitation from Terry Black of Super Smokers BBQ.  Super nice guy.  I introduced myself to him there and complimented him on the DVD that he put out along with Jeff Stehney and Mike Davis (the Arkansas Mike Davis not the Oklahoma one) and how much it had helped and he invited me in to the party.  I was there when the judges came through.  Since Memphis In May uses on site judging as a compenent of the overall score, the BS there runs deeper than the mud.  Terry greated the judges with a sorbet and asked them to use it to cleanse their palate and get the nasty taste of the last BBQ they had judged out of their mouth.

Hit all the BBQ joints you can while you're there too.  We did Rendevous and Nealy's Interstate BBQ.  Also saw Graceland and the Lorain Hotel where Martin Luther King was killed as well.  Don't forget the Peabody Hotel and the parade of Ducks either.


----------



## woodman3222 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will pass that along to the web master. It will probably stay the same. Just shows how dysfunctional we are.

I think it was 3 years ago the storm blew in. Our team stayed. The last 2 years it has not rained. Lot’s of fun. The team I am on are great people. They will  take new members. Contact me or them on there site if you want to come to MIM. Like the other post says it is invitational to get in the booths.




			
				Finney said:
			
		

> woodman3222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodman3222 (May 13, 2008)

Well it is off to memphis on wed. Hope the weather hold out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 14, 2008)

Good Luck.

I went last year for the first time ever.  It was fun but I can't talk the wife into going again this year.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 15, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Memphis In Mud is how the locals refer to it. Never fails to get a deluge.  If you're lucky you might be treated to a tornado or two.  I know a few years ago they evacuated the park where the contest is held but several of the hardcore barbecuers refused to leave.
> 
> It's a great time and I higly recommend it.  Supposedly you can call ahead locally and they'll try to hook you up with a team from your area.
> Everything there is a private party.  I was able to talk my way into an invitation from Terry Black of Super Smokers BBQ.  Super nice guy.  I introduced myself to him there and complimented him on the DVD that he put out along with Jeff Stehney and Mike Davis (the Arkansas Mike Davis not the Oklahoma one) and how much it had helped and he invited me in to the party.  I was there when the judges came through.  Since Memphis In May uses on site judging as a compenent of the overall score, the BS there runs deeper than the mud.  Terry greated the judges with a sorbet and asked them to use it to cleanse their palate and get the nasty taste of the last BBQ they had judged out of their mouth.
> ...



Did you get to see "the bathroom" where he shit himself to death?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 15, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Memphis In Mud is how the locals refer to it. Never fails to get a deluge.  If you're lucky you might be treated to a tornado or two.  I know a few years ago they evacuated the park where the contest is held but several of the hardcore barbecuers refused to leave.
> 
> It's a great time and I higly recommend it.  Supposedly you can call ahead locally and they'll try to hook you up with a team from your area.
> Everything there is a private party.  I was able to talk my way into an invitation from Terry Black of Super Smokers BBQ.  Super nice guy.  I introduced myself to him there and complimented him on the DVD that he put out along with Jeff Stehney and Mike Davis (the Arkansas Mike Davis not the Oklahoma one) and how much it had helped and he invited me in to the party.  I was there when the judges came through.  Since Memphis In May uses on site judging as a compenent of the overall score, the BS there runs deeper than the mud.  Terry greated the judges with a sorbet and asked them to use it to cleanse their palate and get the nasty taste of the last BBQ they had judged out of their mouth.
> ...



Did you get to see "the bathroom" where he shit himself to death?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 15, 2008)

Nope, the upstairs which includes the master bedroom and bathroom is off limits to the public.

I do find it somewhat appropriate though that the King died while on the Throne!


----------



## Rag1 (May 15, 2008)

Isn't shitting yourself to death ruled a suicide??


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 15, 2008)

We can stop swearing now...


----------



## Rag1 (May 15, 2008)

Uncle Bubba started it......actually that was pretty funny.


----------



## Finney (May 15, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> We can stop swearing now...



Too bad we don't have a section just for that.  :roll:


----------

